# Cookies speichern



## MSJones (19. Jul 2004)

Wie kann ich Cookies, die von einem Server kommen speichern, bzw. im Speicher belassen und wiederverwenden?

Bis jetzt hab ich Webseiten immer mit

```
BufferedReader in = null;
    try {
        String html="";
        URL url = new URL(loginURL);
        URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
        connection.setDoInput(true);
        InputStream inStream = connection.getInputStream();
        in = new BufferedReader(
               new InputStreamReader(inStream));
        String line;

        while ((line = in.readLine()) != null){
            html +=string
        }
    }
    in.close();
...
```
ausgelesen.

Damit konnt ich aber keine Cookies speichern, gar nicht zu reden vom wiederverwenden.

Muß ich da nur ne kleine Erweiterung machen oder muß ich da ne andere Methode verwenden, wenn ja welche?

Und nabenbei, wenn ich den Cookie dann gespeichert habe, wie kann ich ihn dann wieder mit Webseitenaufrufen verschicken bzw. bei Webseitenaufrufen verwenden?


----------



## meez (19. Jul 2004)

Du musst einen eigenen CookieHandler schreiben, der im HTTP-Header das Zeugs ausliest, bzw. hinzufügt.
Oder du nimmst eine schon vorhandene Software.....


----------



## MSJones (9. Aug 2004)

Welche Software würdest du empfehlen, bzw. wie sieht der CookieHnadler aus?
Auf was muß ich da im Header achten?
Wie kann ich die dann wieder einfügen...

Also ich hab mir den CookieHandler von der SDK 1.5 mal angeguckt, hab auch damit rumprobiert, aber irgendwie hats net geklappt!
Vielleicht kann mir in dieser Richtung jemand mal einen Tip geben!

Seitenzugriff erfolgt immer noch wie ober geschrieben über einen BufferdReader-Zugriff.


----------



## meez (14. Sep 2004)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

